# SINGAPORE | Projects & Construction



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

I hope singaporean forumers will update this thread more often, I believe there's so many project in Singapore


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Aedas completes eye-catching new performing arts venue is Singapore*

The design for the Star Performing Arts Centre has opened up all elevations to encourage air movement through the volume. The design explores how the heated surfaces on the southern elevation and roof can induce wind flow from the shaded, northern face through covered outdoor spaces. This air movement can be mechanically assisted if necessary. Glazing on the southern is minimised and protected by sunshading. The majority of the main lobby glass is facing East but also protected with an external bridge acting as a large sun shade.

The civic and public components of the Star Performing Arts Centre were paramount and outwardly expressed. The south elevation is completely opened up presenting the inner workings of the facility as a 'visible section'. The mass of the theatre floating above is faceted, cut with glass and utilises titanium cladding. All of this helps dissolve and break down the mass, playing with a composition of positive and negative readings.

The building is intended to be an organic object which is open to public discovery. One can crawl under, move through, transverse around and climb onto the complex through a series of ramps, escalators, terraces and public gardens. All circulation, movement and internal forms are soft and sinuous as if the civic activities have polished the inside of the urbanely presented strong faceted exterior.

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## hihipopo (Apr 9, 2008)

Minsk said:


> *One Raffles Place Tower 2 / Tange Associates*
> 
> *Architects:* Tange Associates
> *Location:* Singapore
> ...


Beautiful pictures.
Found out this local photographer has a pretty impressive portfolio to showcase his works www.marctey.com.


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow ^^


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*SBF CENTRE*


don diego 2000 said:


> SBF building rendering seen near the Altez showroom


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

ARDMORE RESIDENCE(U/C)








http://www.pontiacland.com/Ardmore.shtml


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*ECHELON(U/C)*








http://www.proplaunch.sg/echelon-alexandra-new-launch-singapore/


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*TOMLINSON HEIGHTS(U/C)*








http://www.hotelprop.com/properties_post.php?id=119


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8353174868/


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Source:http://www.straitstimes.com/breaking-news/singapore/story/city-run-kids-open-2015-20130124


> *Kidzania, a "city" run by kids, to open on Sentosa in 2015*
> Published on Jan 24, 2013
> 6:49 PM
> 
> ...


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/8409840491/


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Singapore's new tallest building*

Peck Seah Street/Choon Guan Street Development(290m)
design by *SOM*








http://www.guocoland.com.sg/id_sg.shtml



megted said:


> render out long long ago


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

:banana: - Yay!! Breaking the barrier finally, if only by a little bit. It's nice to see a new tallest in Singapore.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*CAPITAGREEN(U/C)*








http://www.capitaland.com/


----------



## Avemano (Aug 9, 2012)

Vrooms said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/8409840491/


Cute ! :lol:


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Source:http://www.asiaone.com/News/Latest%2BNews/Relax/Story/A1Story20130129-398635.html


> *Karl Lagerfeld to design emblem of new Sofitel So Singapore*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*CONCOURSE SKYLINE(U/C)*








http://newcondolaunchessingapore.com/concourse-skyline/

*SPOTTISWOODE SUITES(U/C)*








http://newcondolaunchessingapore.com/spottiswoode-suites/


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*PAYA LEBAR SQUARE(U/C)*








http://www.payalebarsquare.org/

*PS100(U/C)*








http://www.singaporeofficespaces.com/ps100-office.html


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*THE MEYERISE (U/C)*
















http://newlaunchrealtor.com/the-meyerise/


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*CUBE 8(U/C)*















http://newcondolaunchessingapore.com/cube-8/


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*INDIAN HERITAGE CENTRE(U/C)*


























http://urbnarc.com/en/?page_id=1100


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*TRILINQ (U/C)*








http://ataslaunch.com/trilinq/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

SINGAPORE


Vrooms said:


> Singapore financial district by anekphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

Vrooms said:


> *INDIAN HERITAGE CENTRE(U/C)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome! Very original! Many of the other projects also are really beautiful.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Someone posted South Beach in 2011 but here are more pictures of the project.


babystan03 said:


> Some rendering found on URA website
> 
> http://www.ura.gov.sg/pr/text/2007/pr07-96.html
> 
> ...


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Capitol Development:Eden Residences @ Capitol – The landmark Capitol site which comprises Capitol Theatre, Stamford House, Capitol Centre and Capitol Building will be transformed by the end of 2014 at a cost of S$750 million. It will feature developments like a new hotel and eight levels of residential apartments, each costing up to S$4 million. The consortium comprising Perennial Real Estate, Chesham Properties and Top Global won the tender for the 1.43 hectare site on October 27 2010. The developers have also set aside about S$30 million to restore and conserve the historic Capitol Theatre. It will be the largest single screen cinema cum performance theatre with about 800 seats. With exclusively 39 units only, this is the luxurious development you cannot missed!


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Geylang Serai's new civic centre will have both traditional elements like a double-pitched roof and ketupat-inspired features, and contemporary ones like a pedestrian mall integrated into its ground level.

The design by Design-Environment Group Architects was the winner out of 56 entries in a design competition held earlier this year, said Dr Maliki Osman, Senior Parliamentary Secretary for National Development and Defence at an award ceremony on Saturday. Of those, five were shortlisted for the final round.

The winning design will "help to both amplify the distinctive identity of Geylang Serai and strengthen its urban character," said Dr Maliki.

The new civic centre, to be built on the site of the former Malay Village, will house a community club, the Malay Heritage Gallery, the South East CDC office, and other arts and community facilities.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

originally posted by Kenzo76 in the SG forum
*T4*


Kenzo76 said:


> *Changi Airport breaks ground for Terminal 4*
> *Terminal design & self-service options to redefine passengers’ travel experience, raise operational efficiency and manpower productivity*
> 
> SINGAPORE, 5 November 2013 – Singapore Changi Airport today broke ground for the construction of Terminal 4 (T4), that will come with design and process innovations to redefine passengers’ travel experience, raise operational efficiency and manpower productivity for airlines and airport agencies.
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/99115025


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

THE PINES CLUB REDEVELOPMENT



























http://www.dpa.com.sg/projects/the-pines-hotel/


----------



## nameless dude (Dec 16, 2008)

Just regarding that new terminal 4, last time I went to Singapore about 2 years ago terminal 3 was already *huge* and I had feeling that a lot of the terminal wasn't used simply because of its size. I thought it had the capacity to cater for growth well into the future, so is there really a need for a new terminal?

Though I gotta admit the new terminal looks incredible


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Robinson Towers Redevelopment*








http://www.tuansing.com/GroupBusiness/SubDivisionUpcoming.aspx?DivID=1&SubDivID=1&DispID=9


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

dear god!! I think I'm going to faint


----------



## Akai (Nov 16, 2011)

Work on 90% of Sports Hub completed;


----------



## ddes (Oct 17, 2006)

nameless dude said:


> Just regarding that new terminal 4, last time I went to Singapore about 2 years ago terminal 3 was already *huge* and I had feeling that a lot of the terminal wasn't used simply because of its size. I thought it had the capacity to cater for growth well into the future, so is there really a need for a new terminal?
> 
> Though I gotta admit the new terminal looks incredible


Yes, there is. During peak hours, all the terminals get pretty packed and almost messy, to be honest.


----------



## Earthman (Jan 4, 2014)

:cheers:Cool


----------



## storms991 (Mar 28, 2006)

This thread needs to be updated more... Probably a lot of good stuff going on in Singapore at the moment. 

Does anybody know of another general Singapore thread that is updated on a regular basis?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Is there a thread for DUO?


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

El_Greco said:


> Is there a thread for DUO?


Here is the thread for the World Development News Side.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1562696

Here is the one in Singapore Skyscrapercity Forum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=592676


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

*Ng Teng Fong Hospital (Jurong General Hospital)*









^^^^
by Jansen Chua


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Great, someone brought life back to this thread! It had been years since anything was posted.
Thanks a lot for the fantastic updates!


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

GeneratorNL said:


> Great, someone brought life back to this thread! It had been years since anything was posted.
> Thanks a lot for the fantastic updates!


You welcome 👋


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*One Pearl Bank*

Project Thread :One Pearl Bank (Former Pearlbank Apartment) | 2x39...

Location : Pearl`s Hills

Date of Completion : 2023

Description :
One Pearl Bank is a condominium currently being redeveloped from Pearl Bank Apartments by CapitaLand, coming after an en-bloc sale in 2018. The 178m condominium will have two 39-storey towers with 774 units, sky bridges linking the top floor and 18 sky gardens. When completed in 2023, the condominium will be the tallest in Outram.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*The Reef at King's Dock*
*
Location : Harbourfront 

Date of Completion : 2025
*
*Description : *
Developed by Mapletree and Keppel Land, The Reef at King's Dock is a 429-unit condominium currently being built at Keppel Bay in Harbourfront. The condominium will feature Singapore's first floating deck and underwater marine viewing area in a residential development. The 180-metre floating deck will house several swimming pools of different sizes and a private marine viewing area for residents and their visitors to view and appreciate the marine ecology in the historic King's Dock, which was once the world's second largest dock when it opened in 1913.
The development is expected to be completed by 2025.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Integrated Train Testing Centre (ITTC)*

Location : Tuas 

Date of Completion :2024

Description : 
The first in Southeast Asia, the upcoming 50-hectare Integrated Train Testing Centre (ITTC) will be equipped to test the rail systems of Singapore 24/7, without causing any disruptions to regular passenger services. This will free up the already-limited engineering hours on the existing train lines for other crucial activities such as maintenance and renewal works. It will house an operations control centre, testing equipment, and test track for performance integration, and endurance and high speed testing for new trains and supporting systems. For major refurbishment of existing trains, the centre will also contain a rolling stock workshop, stabling tracks, and maintenance tracks.
The centre, located at the former Raffles Country Club in Tuas, will begin operations in phases, with the first phase to be completed by end-2022 to receive new trains and test systems for the Circle line Stage 6. It is expected to be fully operational by 2024.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Tampines Walking and Cycling Town*

Location : Tampines 

Date of Completion : 2022

Description : 
After Ang Mo Kio, Tampines will be the second walking and cycling town in Singapore when works to improve the town's infrastructure are completed. The total length of cycling paths in Tampines will be three times more than the current length. Furthermore, footpaths will be widened and roads will be redesigned and rebuilt. The existing cycling paths in the town will also be widened, while existing bicycle crossings will have additional signs and markings. All of these aim to make walking and cycling within the town safer and more convenient. A cycling bridge over the Tampines Expressway (TPE) to connect Tampines and Pasir Ris, and a cycling underpass to connect Tampines and Simei are currently under study.

The entire project is scheduled to be completed by 2022


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Punggol Regional Sports Centre*

Location : Punggol

Date of Completion : 2023

Description : 
Adjacent to the upcoming Punggol Town Hub, the Punggol Regional Sports Centre will feature a 5,000-seater football stadium, a swimming complex with five pools, an indoor sports hall with 20 badminton courts, and a team sports hall with three convertible basketball courts. Aside from these facilities, the centre will also include a gym, a fitness studio, sheltered tennis and futsal courts, a water activity centre, and an archery training centre. The centre will be catered to a wide range of competitive sporting events and will be integrated with the Punggol Waterway and co-located with the existing SAFRA Punggol clubhouse.
The centre is expected to be ready by 2023


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Health City Novena

Location : ??

Date of Completion : 2030

Description : The master plan for HealthCity Novena was officially launched in 2013, embracing the development of a healthcare hub which will cater to the future healthcare needs of our population, while integrating with the community at Novena.
Focusing on Care, Continuous Learning and Innovation, Community, and Connectivity, it has collaborations with the following seven institutions to integrate care, education, learning and living in the central region of Singapore.

Tan Tock Seng Hospital
National Skin Centre
Dover Park Hospice
Ren Ci Hospital
National Neuroscience Institute
National Healthcare Group and its latest partner
Lee Kong Chian School of Medicine – to integrate care, education, learning and living in the central region of **Singapore.

HealthCity Novena is described as Singapore’s largest medical complex with 15 integrated buildings including 9 new developments. boasting 8 hectares of greenery, fitness and heritage for the community and a comprehensive network of aerial bridges, basements and street linkages to facilitate safe and convenient access across HealthCity.

The total number of beds for acute care will go up by 12 per cent, and the number for intermediate step-down care, by 60 per cent. This means that the number of step-down beds in Health City will go up from four to six for every 10 acute beds.



































*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Woodlands Health Campus*

Location : Woodlands 

Date of Completion : 2022

Description : 
Broken-ground on 18 April 2017, the 7.66-hectare Woodlands Health Campus is an upcoming 1,800-bed healthcare facility in Woodlands to be managed by the National Healthcare Group. It will house an acute hospital, a community hospital, a nursing home, and specialist outpatient clinics. The acute and community hospitals will be housed in the same building, a first in Singapore, to share medical professionals and seamlessly transfer patients between the two hospitals. The specialist outpatient clinics will be housed in a separate block, connected to the main building via a link bridge. The nursing home, together with a senior care centre, will be operated by Ren Ci Hospital.

The campus will be utilising smart technology such as data analytics and artificial intelligence to improve patient care and reduce manual work. Robots will also be used to automate back-of-house operations.

Vast green spaces will also be included within the campus, such as a 1.5-hectare Healing Forest Garden which offers open spaces, plots for community gardening, and quiet areas. The garden is Singapore's first parkland that is purpose-built for patient healing. There will also be Therapeutic Gardens in between the healthcare blocks.

The campus, within walking distance to Woodlands South MRT station, is expected to be completed and opened in phases from 2022.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Singapore Institute of Technology (SIT) Punggol Campus*

Location : Punggol

Date of Completion : 2023

Description : Part of the upcoming Punggol Digital District (PDD), the currently-under-construction Singapore Institute of Technology (SIT) campus in Punggol will consolidate all degree programmes offered by the university under one campus. Currently, the university is located in a main campus at Dover and five satellite campuses in polytechnics across the island.The new 91,000 square-metre centralised campus in Punggol will have a capacity of up to 12,000 students.

The campus will be co-located with the new JTC business park to foster greater student-industry collaboration. SIT and JTC have exchanged 8,000 square metres of space, allowing industry partners to operate within the SIT campus, and student attending classes in the JTC buildings.Buildings of both developments will be linked by a Collaboration Loop.

Aside from auditoriums and indoor sports facilities, two 10-storey academic blocks will house classrooms, laboratories, and group learning spaces linked by an elevated canopy walk. An 11-storey Admin Block will house approximately 2,200 administrative staff and faculty, while another 10-storey building, named the Learning Hub, will be fitted with a solar panel roof, where energy generated will be transferred into the grid which integrates gas, electricity, and thermal energy into a unified smart energy network. The entire development will be the first university in South-east Asia to have a multi-energy micro grid network that draws energy from various sources.

The ground level spaces of the campus will also accessible to the general public. Aside from a market village and a foodcourt facing the waterfront, 1.7 hectares of an existing forest along Punggol Road will be conserved to create a forest courtyard, giving the campus a distinctive 'campus-in-a-park' identity. The existing Punggol Road will also be transformed into a 1.3 km heritage trail, running through the campus and to the waterfront.

The campus, estimated to cost more than S$1 billion, is expected to be completed by 2023.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Sentosa-Brani Master Plan*

Location : Sentosa and Pulau brani

Date of Completion : ??

Description : 
Sentosa and Pulau Brani will be transformed under the Sentosa-Brani Master Plan. First proposed in 2018,the plans will span the next two to three decades, with both islands divided into five zones. "Vibrant Cluster", will have large-scale attractions spanning both islands, while "Island Heart" will feature hotels, commercial and conference spaces. "Waterfront" will have a Discovery Park situated in Pulau Brani, while "Ridgeline" will connect green spaces from Mount Faber to Mount imbiah, featuring nature and heritage attractions. "Beachfront" will have a water show, fairgrounds and other attractions to rejuvenate Sentosa's beaches. Transportation will be enhanced too.

In addition, a future "Downtown South" resort, similar to the current NTUC Downtown East in Pasir Ris, will be located on Pulau Brani once the port moves out in 2027. A suitable location is still being worked out with the National Trades Union Congress.

The first project to be built will be the S$90 million Sentosa Sensoryscape, a themed two-tiered thoroughfare connecting Resorts World Sentosa and the southern beaches, replacing the current linkway. It will have look-out points, water features and other architectural elements, thereby creating a multi-sensory experience. When completed by 2022, the Sentosa Sensoryscape will double the current linkway capacity, being as large as 5½ football fields. As a result, the Sentosa Merlion will be demolished from year-end, with its last day of operations on 20 October 2019. The four shops around Sentosa Merlion started closing from the next day onwards.

The current Police Coast Guard headquarters on Pulau Brani will stay put.

*



















*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Kallang Alive Master Plan*

Location : Kallang 

Date of Completion : 2025

Description : Announced by Sport Singapore (SportSG) on 6 August 2019, the area around Kallang and the Singapore Sports Hub is set to be further enhanced as a destination for sport and world-class entertainment and inject vibrancy into the area while complementing the already-completed Singapore Sports Hub. There will be a total of six developments with the entire project set to be completed by 2025.

Included in the plan is Singapore's first velodrome to cater to the community and serve as the national training centre for track cycling. The velodrome will be part of the Youth Hub which include spaces for non-traditional sports such as speed climbing and parkour.

Built on the former Kallang baseball/softball field, the Kallang Football Hub will house the national training centre and ActiveSG Football Academy. The facility consists of a full-sized natural turf pitch, two full-sized artificial pitches, and a half-sized pitch. Four sheltered futsal pitches and a perimeter running track will also be part of the facility.

Replacing one of the outdoor carparks near the Kallang Leisure Park, the new tennis facility, Singapore Tennis Centre, will consist of open and sheltered courts and similarly function as the national training centre and ActiveSG Academy. The new facility will replace the current centre and will be opened to the public.

The Kallang Theatre and its surrounding areas will be redeveloped into an integrated sport, entertainment, and lifestyle centre. Some proposed ideas include office spaces, a multi-purpose e-sports arena, a themed hotel, and an international sports medicine centre.

A circular walking and cycling loop named Alive Gateway and Loop will also be built to trace the original Kallang Airport airfield and link to the waterfront. This would reintegrate the old Kallang Airport site with the overall precinct.

Benaan Kapal Green, an active community park space, will be introduced along the waterfront and includes park connectors, running trails, and play areas for the public.

However, with the development of the master plan, current spaces for sports such as archery, cricket, softball, baseball, netball, and squash will have to be vacated to make way for the development, with most already left the premises.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*NS Square *

Location : Marina bay 

Date of Completion : 2025

Description : First announced in 2017 and a reveal of the artist's impressions and further details on 9 August 2020, the NS Square is set to replace the existing Marina Bay floating platform (The Float @ Marina Bay) and is envisioned to be the central focus of the new downtown area. The development will be aligned on a central axis, with The Promontory on the opposite side of the bay, offering a panoramic view of the city skyline.

Like its predecessor, the NS Square will continue to host future National Day Parades, as well as a new addition of a permanent gallery dedicated to national servicemen (NSmen) and honour their past and present contributions. The NS Square will be a permanent space for large-scale national events and has a seating capacity of 30,000. It will also include community sports facilities, such as a swimming pool and water sports centre, as well as a waterfront promenade with F&B and retail outlets that will improve pedestrian connectivity.

If the Singapore Grand Prix is extended beyond 2021, the temporary closure of the floating platform for construction works of the NS Square will affect the race's Bay Grandstand. A realignment to the Marina Bay Street Circuit, particularly the 300-metre stretch from Turns 16 to 19 along the floating platform, will also have to be carried out. This will be the first major adjustment to the circuit since 2008.

The project is scheduled to begin in 2022 and expected to be completed by end-2025.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Founders' Memorial*

Location : Bay East Garden 

Date of Completion : 2027

Description : To begin construction in 2022 in a 5-hectare waterfront site at Gardens by the Bay's Bay East Garden, the Founders' Memorial is scheduled to be completed in 2027 to honour the pioneer leaders of Singapore. The building will feature clean architecture lines and a flowing linear green terrain, with lush greenery and foliage, that leads visitors to an amphitheatre that is suitable for large-scale gatherings. The waterfront site will offer visitors a clear view of the Singapore skyline.Other than the amphitheatre, the building will also feature a viewing gallery, permanent and temporary galleries, a visitor centre, multi-purpose rooms, a lake, and a forest trail.

The Founders' Memorial will be served by the future Founders' Memorial MRT station on the Thomson-East Coast line, which will be opened in tandem with the development.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Pearl Bank*
> 
> Project Thread :One Pearl Bank (Former Pearlbank Apartment) | 2x39...
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site on *Oct 9th 2021*.



2021-10-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Punggol Regional Sports Centre*
> 
> Location : Punggol
> 
> ...


 Here are some pictures I took of the site on *17 October 2021.*

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2021-10-17-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Punggol Regional Sports Hub*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2021-10-17-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Central Boulevard Towers *
> 
> *Project Thread* : Central Boulevard Towers (Central Boulevard) | 14 &amp...
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site on *Sep 4th 2021*. 

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2021-09-04-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Central Boulevard Towers*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2021-09-04-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Guoco Midtown and Midtown II
> 
> Project Thread* : Guoco Midtown (Former Beach Road Police Station) | 30/32...
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site *Oct 9, 2021*.

Here is *Part 1 of 3*.


2021-10-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Guoco Midtown and Midtown II
> 
> Project Thread* : Guoco Midtown (Former Beach Road Police Station) | 30/32...
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site *Oct 9, 2021*.

Here is *Part 1 of 3*.


2021-10-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Bayshore District *

Location : East Coast Park

Date of Completion : 2024

Description : First announced on 16 October 2017, the new 60-hectare Bayshore district, located adjacent to East Coast Park, will comprise more than 10,000 Housing and Development Board (HDB) and private residential units. A 1 km public transit street will run through the district, lined with green spaces, shops, and amenities. The district will also feature an integrated transport hub at Bedok South MRT station. A new linear park will also be built along the heritage seawalls with a new sea pavilion.

The district will be launched for development after 2024, when Bayshore MRT station and Bedok South MRT station are operational.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Guoco Midtown and Midtown II*

Here is *Part 2 of 3*.


2021-10-09-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Guoco Midtown and Midtown II*

Here is *Part 3 of 3*.


2021-10-09-17 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-18 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-19 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-20 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-21 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-22 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-23 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-24 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Perennial Business City (Former Big Box)
> 
> Location *: Jurong East
> 
> ...


They are demolishing the old building, just renovating and upgrading it accordingly.

Here are some pictures I took of the building *Oct 2 2021*.


2021-10-02-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Holland Village*
> 
> *Project Thread : One Holland Village (Mixed Development) | U/C | 2023
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site on *Sep 25, 2021*.

Here is the *Part 1 of 2*.


2021-09-25-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-25-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-25-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-25-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-25-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-25-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*One Holland Village*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is the *Part 2 of 2*.


2021-09-25-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-25-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-25-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-25-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-25-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-25-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Health City Novena
> 
> Location : ??
> 
> ...


*Integrated Intermediate Care Hub (Health City Novena)*

Here are some pictures I took of the site on *Sep 4, 2021*.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2021-09-04-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Integrated Intermediate Care Hub (Health City Novena)*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2021-09-04-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*National Skin Centre Extension (Health City Novena) *

Here are some pictures I took of the site on *Sep 4, 2021*.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2021-09-04-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*HomeTeamNS Clubhouse at Bedok Reservoir*

Location : Bedok Reservoir

Date of Completion : 2022

Description : Website HomeTeamNS Bedok | Recreation Hub and Facilities

*




















































*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*National Skin Centre Extension (Health City Novena) *

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2021-09-04-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Woodlands Health Campus*
> 
> Location : Woodlands
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site on *Sep 18, 2021*.

Here is *Part 1 of 2.*


2021-09-18-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-18-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-18-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-18-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-18-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-18-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-18-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-18-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Woodlands Health Campus*

Here is *Part 2 of 2.*


2021-09-18-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-18-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-18-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-18-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-18-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-18-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-18-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-18-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Singapore Institute of Technology (SIT) Punggol Campus*
> 
> Location : Punggol
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site on *Oct 17, 2021*.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2021-10-17-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*SIT Punggol Campus*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2021-10-17-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Sengkang Grand Residences and Sengkang Grand Mall*

*Location : Sengkang 

Date of Completion : 2022

Description : *
A new 3.7-hectare mixed-use development will be built next to Buangkok MRT station. To be developed by CapitaLand and City Developments Limited, the S$777.78 million development will house a bus interchange, three-storey mall with a hawker centre and childcare centre, a community club which will be Singapore's largest, and a condominium containing 680 units. This comes after the developers won a tender in 2018. The development will be completed by 2022.The condominium and mall are named Sengkang Grand Residences and Sengkang Grand Mall, respectively.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Chill @ Chong Pang

Location : Yishun

Date of Compelion : 2027

Description :*
Chill @ Chong Pang is an upcoming 0.9-hectare community integrated development in Yishun, to be constructed on a site currently occupied by Chong Pang Community Club and Block 102 Yishun Avenue 5. Announced on 8 September 2020, the development will house a new community club, a market and hawker centre, and retail shops. It will also feature three swimming pools, a gymnasium, and fitness studios.
The adjacent Chong Pang Market and Food Centre will be relocated to the new development when completed. The site will then be redeveloped into a community plaza by 2028.
Construction for Chill @ Chong Pang is expected to begin in 2022 and completed in 2027.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Canninghill Piers and Canninghill Square (Redevelopment of Liang Court)*

Location : Clarke Quay

Date of Completion : 2024

Description :
A new mixed-use, integrated development named Canninghill Piers will be built on the current Liang Court complex with a 700-unit condominium spread across two residential towers, a 2-storey retail mall named Canninghill Square, a 460- to 475-room Moxy hotel by Marriott replacing Novotel, and a 192-unit Somerset serviced residence. Developed by CapitaLand, Ascott REIT and City Developments Limited, the redeveloped complex will open in phases from 2024.
The development will be directly linked underground to the Fort Canning MRT station.




























current liang court


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Transformation of Orchard Road










Urban Redevelopment Authority


To make Singapore a great city to live, work and play.




www.ura.gov.sg




*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Redevelopment of Shaw Tower

Location : Beach Road 

Date of Completion : 2023

Description : *
As one of the older buildings in the Beach Road / Ophir-Rochor Corridor, the 42-year-old Shaw Tower will be redeveloped into a 35-storey Grade A office and retail tower as part of the rejuvenation of the area. The new Shaw Tower will have 400,000 square feet of office space and 30,000 square feet of retail space. When completed, the development will be linked-up with adjacent Guoco Midtown and surrounding developments.
The redevelopment is planned to have its construction synchronised with Guoco Midtown's to minimise disruption in the area and ensure that both buildings will be ready at the same time. The new Shaw Tower is scheduled to be completed by 2023.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Raffles Sentosa Resort & Spa Singapore *

Location : Sentosa

Date of Completion : 2022

Description : 
Announced on 25 June 2019, a second Raffles Hotel named Raffles Sentosa Resort & Spa Singapore will be built on Sentosa at the site adjacent to the existing Sofitel Singapore Sentosa Resort & Spa. The one million square-foot exclusive luxury resort will be an all-villa resort, featuring 61 villas, each with its own private courtyard and pool. Hotel facilities include a bar, multiple restaurants, a fitness centre, a celebrations room, and two meeting rooms.
Set to open in 2022, the resort will be Singapore's first villa-only hotel


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Hyundai Mobility Global Innovation Centre

Location : Jurong Innovation District

Date of Completion : 2022

Description : *
Hyundai Motor announced on 31 March 2020 that it will be building a 28,000 square-metre open innovation lab in the JID, named Hyundai Mobility Global Innovation Centre, to develop future mobility technologies for expansion into other markets. The lab will test out a small-scale electric vehicle (EV) production facility before creating an automated platform to manufacture smart vehicles. An on-demand production system where customers can build their customised vehicles will also be tested out in the lab. Alongside these, Hyundai will also carry out tests on multi-modal mobility services, on-demand shuttle, and e-scooters. The lab is expected to be completed by the second half of 2022.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Lim Chu Kang Agri-Food Cluster*

Location : Lim Chu Kang ( located in the northwestern part of the North Region of Singapore )

Date of Completion : ??

Description : 
Announced on 2 October 2020 by the Singapore Food Agency (SFA), Lim Chu Kang will be redeveloped into a 390-hectare high-tech agri-food cluster. Shared facilities will be developed to lower production costs and the use of resources. Aside from the core agri-food production, relevant activities such as farmers' markets and education tours are also currently under consideration.
Development of the site will be carried out in phases starting from 2024. When completed, the cluster will have the capabilities to produce more than three times its current food production.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*North–South Corridor (NSC)*

Date of Completion : 2026

Description :The 21.5 km (13.4 mi) North–South Corridor will stretch from Woodlands and Sembawang to the western end of the East Coast Parkway, relieving traffic on the congested Central Expressway. It will be the 11th of Singapore's expressways. Construction commenced in 2017, and is slated for completion around 2026. The Land Transport Authority announced that the NSC will be transformed to Singapore's first integrated transport corridor featuring continuous bus lanes and cycling trunk routes, throughout the length of the route.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Johor Bahru-Singapore Rapid Transit System (RTS)*

Date of Completion : 2026

Description : 
The Johor Bahru-Singapore Rapid Transit System (RTS) is an upcoming 4 km cross-border light-rail link between Bukit Changar in Johor Bahru and Woodlands North MRT station in Singapore. It will transport approximately 10,000 passengers per hour each way to ease traffic on the already-congested Causeway. Facilities for customs, immigration and quarantine (CIQ) will be co-located, where passengers will only be required to undergo border clearance once, during departure
Initially to be located as part of the Thomson-East Coast MRT line Mandai Depot, the RTS link depot will be relocated to Johor Bahru instead. Furthermore, the RTS link will be an independent Light Rail Transit (LRT) system rather than using the existing Thomson-East Coast MRT line's system as proposed initially
Construction of the RTS Link Woodlands North station has begun on 22 January 2021. The station, to be constructed underground, will feature an underground link to the CIQ building and connected via an underground concourse to the existing Woodlands North MRT station on the Thomson-East Coast MRT line. On the other hand, construction for the viaduct and tunnels is expected to begin in the second quarter of 2021. The entire system is expected to begin operations in end-2026, replacing the current KTM shuttle train between the countries.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Jurong East Integrated Transport Hub*

*Location : Jurong 

Date of Compeltion : 2027

Description : *
Set to begin construction in the second quarter of 2021, the upcoming Jurong East Integrated Transport Hub will house community and civic institutions, a 27-storey office tower, and the new Jurong East Bus Interchange. It will also feature a 90-metre sky bridge above the existing train viaducts, connecting the office tower to an 8-storey podium block. Situated at Jurong East MRT station, the integrated transport hub will provide direct connectivity and more convenient transfers between the North South line, East West line, and the upcoming Jurong Region line.
The integrated transport hub is scheduled to be completed by 2027


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Leedon Green*



Date of Completion : 2023


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Sengkang Grand Residences and Sengkang Grand Mall
> 
> Location : Sengkang
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today, *22 Oct 2021*.

Here is* Part 1 of 2*.


2021-10-22-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-22-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-22-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-22-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-22-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-22-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-22-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-22-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Sengkang Grand Residences and Sengkang Grand Mall*

Here is *Part 2 of 2.*


2021-10-22-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-22-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-22-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-22-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-22-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-22-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-22-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-22-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Canninghill Piers and Canninghill Square (Redevelopment of Liang Court)*
> 
> Location : Clarke Quay
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site on *Sep 4, 2021*.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2021-09-04-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Canninghill Piers and Canninghill Square (Redevelopment of Liang Court)*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2021-09-04-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-04-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Redevelopment of Shaw Tower
> 
> Location : Beach Road
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site on *Oct 9, 2021*. 

Demolition works are ongoing, likely to be completed by the end of the year.


2021-10-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Hyundai Mobility Global Innovation Centre
> 
> Location : Jurong Innovation District
> 
> ...


*Hyundai Motor Group Innovation Center Singapore*

Here are some pictures I took of the site on *Oct 2, 2021*.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2021-10-02-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Hyundai Motor Group Innovation Center Singapore*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2021-10-02-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*1953 Condo *

Location : 1953 is located at Tessensohn Road, 217701, Farrer Park / Serangoon Rd (D08).

Date of Completion : 2026

Description : 1953 is a *6 storey building with 14 retail shops and 58 units of apartment*. ... The apartments come in 4 different styles ranging from one to five bedroom units with the built-up area of 441 square feet to 1,658 square feet. The 14 units of retail shop are in the size 366 square feet to 786 square feet.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Peak Residence*

*Location : Thomson Road*

Date of Completion :2025

Description : 
Peak Residence situated at Thomson Road was purchased through an en bloc sale by two partners; Rich Capital Holdings Limited and Tuan Sing Holdings at S$118.88 million.
The 35-year-old property sits on a land occupying 57,378 sq ft and comprises of a 4 storey block that consists of 20 maisonette units. With a plot ratio of 1.4, the buying price of Peak Residence translates to around S$1,558 psf ppr. Including the 10 percent extra balcony area, the land rate comes to S$1,342 psf ppr.
Edmund Tie & Company, the marketing agency, says that Peak Residence site has a potential to yield about 106 units of 1,2- and 3-bedroom apartments upon redevelopment. The property enjoys a highly demanded area due to the proximity to amenities such as schools and its closeness to the CBD and Orchard Road.
The acquisition and redevelopment of Peak Residence will be funded through bank borrowings and internal resources. Upon its development, Peak Residence will be suitable for young families and the working class who needs to enjoy easy access to amenities and facilities in District 11 of Singapore.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Perfect Ten*

Location : 321 Bukit Timah Road

Date of Completion : 2026

Description : 
Perfect Ten is *a freehold New Launch Condo located at Bukit Timah Road in District 10*. Set to be completed in 2026, it has a total of 2 blocks within the development and comprises a total of 230 units.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*One Bernam*

Location : Bernam Street/Tanjong Pagar 

Date of Completion : 2026

Description : 
One Bernam is *an upcoming 351-unit, 99-year leasehold mixed development at the heart of the Central Business District* (CBD). With over 80% of its launch units snapped up.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Bartley Vue*

Location : 8 Jln Bunga Rampai

Date of Completion : 2026

Description : 
Bartley Vue is situated in an exclusive and established neighbourhood. 5 minutes walk to Bartley MRT. Good access to the CBD, Defu Industrial estate, Paya Lebar Quarters. Premium homes with quality fitting and finishes by top developer Wee Hur Development. Proximity to a *plethora of dining and shopping facilities*.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Coastline Residences*

Location : 9 Amber Rd 

Date of Completion : 2022

Description : 
Coastline Residences is an *upcoming freehold residential development in the east coast of Singapore*. Scheduled to be completed by December 2022, this lavish condo is located at 9 Amber Road District 15.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*The Jovell Condo

Location : 11 Flora Dr *

Date of Completion : 2022

Description : 
The Jovell is *a leasehold condominium project comprising nine 8-storey blocks and 428 total residential units*. The site encompasses approximately 330,200 sqft. Units are available in 1 to 4-bedroom layouts, with built-up areas ranging between 41 to 118 sqm.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*HDB launches Singapore’s second integrated, vertical living concept after the massive success of Kampung Admiralty.








*

Expected to be completed by 2027, the development to be designed by MKPL Architects will be set amid lush greenery and designed to promote active living and encourage social interaction among the community. It will feature a 10-storey residential block linked to a six-storey commercial block, which will house two-room Flexi flats for seniors, a community club facility, a polyclinic and dialysis centre, and Choa Chu Kang’s first hawker centre.











The development embodies the long-term urban planning tenets of the city that place emphasis on improving the quality of life for residents, and create green and connected spaces. Here, residents can enjoy an array of amenities and commercial facilities that meet residents’ daily needs and at their convenience. Green spaces are integrated within the development in the form of landscaped decks, skyrise greenery, and community gardens. The development is also designed to be energy efficient through the use of various green solutions such as smart lighting in common areas and the harnessing of clean energy to power common areas via solar panels installed on the roof of the residential block.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Kampung Admiralty*

*Year of construction : 2017

Architects : MKPL Architects 






























































*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Apple Marina Bay Sands*

*Year of Construction : 2020

Architects *: Foster + Partners


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *The Woodleigh Residences and The Woodleigh Mall
> 
> Project Thread : The Woodleigh Mall/The Woodleigh Residences...
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today. The work on the link bridge to the park is ongoing.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2021-10-24-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-24-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-24-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-24-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-24-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-24-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-24-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-24-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*The Woodleigh Residences and The Woodleigh Mall*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2021-10-24-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-24-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-24-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-24-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-24-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-24-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-24-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-24-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Meyerhouse 





















































*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Expansion of Singapore Art Museum (SAM)*

*Location : Downtown Core district 

Date of Completion : 2023

Description : *Currently closed for renovation works, the S$90 million revamp of the Singapore Arts Museum (SAM) will be completed in 2023. A 1,200 square-metre "floating" sky gallery with column-free spaces is part of the expansion plans. A double-volume atrium entryway and outdoor plaza will also be built to welcome visitors arriving from the Bras Basah MRT station. Furthermore, a new gallery-cum-bridge will be constructed to offer a seamless connection and museum experience between the old St Joseph's Institution and former Catholic High School buildings, which are also occupied by SAM. The existing driveway at the Bras Basah entrance will also be converted into a lawn for pedestrians. Due to the expansion, a new facade featuring reflective glass panels angled towards and reflecting the existing dome of the original heritage main building will be seen from Bras Basah Road.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Bukit Timah-Rochor Green Corridor*

*Location : Bukit timah

Date of Completion : 2025

Description * : 
An 11 km elevated green link running above and parallel to the Bukit Timah Canal, the Bukit Timah-Rochor Green Corridor will provide visitors a seamless connection between Jurong lake gardens, Singapore Botanic Gardens, and Gardens by the Bay. New trees will be planted on both sides of the link to create a "riverine rainforest experience" while providing shade for those using the link.

Construction of the first phase is scheduled to begin in 2021, and is estimated to be completed within two to three years time


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*National Service (NS) Hub*

*Location : Bukit Gombak

Date of Completion : 2023 

Description *: 
Officially ground-broken on 25 November 2019, the NS Hub, which occupies a land area of approximately nine hectares,will house the Central Manpower Base (CMPB), Military Medicine Institute (MMI), and a new Fitness Conditioning Centre to meet all the services that pre-enlistees and Operationally Ready National Servicemen (NSmen) need. The hub will also include an e-Mart for NSmen to stock up on their necessary NS equipment such as combat boots and admin t-shirts.

Currently, pre-enlistees attend medical screenings at the CMPB located at Depot Road, and the MMI located at Kent Ridge for other specialist medical services. As for NSmen, they currently take their IPPT at various locations. However, with the NS Hub, national servicemen will not need to report to various locations across Singapore for different NS services.

The NS Hub will also be utilising technology such as facial recognition, automation, and analytics to improve visitor experience.

Other than NSmen, the public will also be able to use the facilities at the NS Hub. Some of the facilities include a food court, a childcare center, and an outdoor community area with a running track and football field. The hub will also house the radio stations of Power 98 Love Songs and 88.3JIA for visitors to catch the DJs live on air. Studios will also be built for the public to enjoy performances.

Set to be completed by 2023, the NS Hub will be directly accessible via an overhead bridge from Cashew MRT station along Upper Bukit Timah Road.



















View attachment 2284654


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*PARK NOVA 

Location : 18 Tomlinson Road 247858 Tanglin / Holland / Bukit Timah (D10) 

Date of Completion : 2023

Description *: 
Park Nova is *a luxury development located in District 10*. Aside from its freehold status, the development also offers super spacious units and easy access to MRT stations and nearby amenities.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *PARK NOVA
> 
> Location : 18 Tomlinson Road 247858 Tanglin / Holland / Bukit Timah (D10)
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today. Not much can be seen but likely foundation work is ongoing.


2021-10-31-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Integrated Intermediate Care Hub (Health City Novena)*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2021-11-04-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Integrated Intermediate Care Hub (Health City Novena)*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2021-11-04-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*National Skin Centre Extension (Health City Novena)*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2021-11-04-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*National Skin Centre Extension (Health City Novena)*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2021-11-04-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Central Boulevard Towers*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. The main core is rising nicely.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2021-11-04-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Central Boulevard Towers*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2021-11-04-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Bernam*
> 
> Location : Bernam Street/Tanjong Pagar
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2021-11-04-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Canninghill Piers and Canninghill Square (Redevelopment of Liang Court)*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2021-11-04-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Canninghill Piers and Canninghill Square (Redevelopment of Liang Court)*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2021-11-04-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-04-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Woodlands Health Campus*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2.*


2021-11-07-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-07-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-07-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-07-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-07-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-07-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-07-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-07-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Woodlands Health Campus*

Here is *Part 2 of 2.*


2021-11-07-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-07-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-07-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-07-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-07-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-07-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-07-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-07-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Sloane residences *

Location : 17 Balmoral Road (District 10)

Date of Completion : 2022


Units : 52


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*NYON *

Location : 12 Amber Road ( District 15)

Date of Completion : 2022

Units :92


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*PARC ESTA *

Location : 900 Sims Avenue 

Date of Completion : 2022

Units: 1,399


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*One Holland Village*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is the *Part 1 of 2*.


2021-11-12-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-12-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-12-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-12-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-12-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-12-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*One Holland Village*

Here is the *Part 2 of 2*.


2021-11-12-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-12-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-12-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-12-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-12-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-12-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Perennial Business City*

Here are some pictures I took of the building today. More work can be seen being done to the façade.


2021-11-13-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Hyundai Motor Group Innovation Center Singapore*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2021-11-13-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Hyundai Motor Group Innovation Center Singapore*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2021-11-13-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Jurong East Integrated Transport Hub*
> 
> *Location : Jurong
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2021-11-13-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Jurong East ITH*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2021-11-13-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Shaw Towers Redelopment*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. Demolition works are ongoing, likely to be completed by the end of the year.


2021-11-14-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Guoco Midtown I & II*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 3*.


2021-11-14-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Guoco Midtown I & II*

Here is *Part 2 of 3*.


2021-11-14-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Guoco Midtown I & II*

Here is *Part 3 of 3*.


2021-11-14-17 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-18 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-19 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-20 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-21 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-22 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-23 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-24 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*One Pearl Bank*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2021-11-14-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Punggol Town Hub*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2021-11-20-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-20-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-20-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-20-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-20-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-20-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Canninghill Piers and Canninghill Square (Redevelopment of Liang Court)*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2021-11-28-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-28-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-28-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-28-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-28-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-28-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Canninghill Piers and Canninghill Square (Redevelopment of Liang Court)*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2021-11-28-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-28-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-28-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-28-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-28-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-28-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Woodlands Health Campus*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2.*


2021-12-04-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-04-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-04-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-04-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-04-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-04-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-04-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-04-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Woodlands Health Campus*

Here is *Part 2 of 2.*


2021-12-04-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-04-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-04-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-04-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-04-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-04-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-04-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-04-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *The Straits Times* on the opening of *One Punggol integrated hub from mid 2022*. 

You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *Integrated community hub One Punggol to open from mid-2022, 700-seat hawker centre among facilities
> Anjali Raguraman
> PUBLISHED DEC 4, 2021, 1:38 PM SGT
> 
> ...



source: Integrated community hub One Punggol to open from mid-2022, 700-seat hawker centre among facilities


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*One Holland Village*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is the *Part 1 of 2*.


2021-12-11-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-11-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-11-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-11-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-11-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-11-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*One Holland Village*

Here is the *Part 2 of 2*. 


2021-12-11-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-11-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-11-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-11-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-11-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-11-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Perennial Business City* 

Here are some pictures I took of the building today. More work are being done to the façade.


2021-12-12-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-12-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-12-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-12-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-12-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-12-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-12-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-12-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Jurong East ITH*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2021-12-12-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-12-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-12-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-12-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-12-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-12-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Jurong East ITH*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2021-12-12-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-12-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-12-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-12-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-12-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-12-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Hyundai Motor Group Innovation Center Singapore*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-12-12-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-12-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-12-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-12-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-12-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-12-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-12-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-12-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Shaw Towers Redevelopment* 

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 

It looks like the demolition works is going to be completed soon.


2021-12-18-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Guoco Midtown I & II* 

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2.*


2021-12-18-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Guoco Midtown I & II* 

Here is *Part 2 of 2.*


2021-12-18-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*One Pearl Bank* 

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-12-18-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-18-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*One Punggol*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2021-12-19-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-19-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-19-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-19-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-19-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-19-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*One Punggol*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2021-12-19-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-19-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-19-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-19-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-19-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-19-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Punggol Regional Sports Hub*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2021-12-19-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-19-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-19-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-19-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-19-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-19-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Punggol Regional Sports Hub*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2021-12-19-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-19-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-19-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-19-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-19-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-19-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*SIT Punggol Campus*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2021-12-19-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-19-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-19-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-19-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-19-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-12-19-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Hyundai Mobility Global Innovation Centre
> 
> Location : Jurong Innovation District
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-02-15-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-15-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-15-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-15-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-15-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-15-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Hyundai Mobility Global Innovation Centre
> 
> Location : Jurong Innovation District
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-02-15-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-15-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-15-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-15-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-15-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-15-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-15-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Redevelopment of Shaw Tower
> 
> Location : Beach Road
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

It looks like the demolition works is going to be completed soon.

They have yet to start the construction phase.


2022-02-19-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Guoco Midtown and Midtown II
> 
> Project Thread* : Guoco Midtown (Former Beach Road Police Station) | 30/32...
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-02-19-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Guoco Midtown and Midtown II
> 
> Project Thread* : Guoco Midtown (Former Beach Road Police Station) | 30/32...
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-02-19-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Pearl Bank*
> 
> Project Thread :One Pearl Bank (Former Pearlbank Apartment) | 2x39...
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-02-19-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Punggol Regional Sports Centre*
> 
> Location : Punggol
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-02-26-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Punggol Regional Sports Centre*
> 
> Location : Punggol
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-02-26-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Singapore Institute of Technology (SIT) Punggol Campus*
> 
> Location : Punggol
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-02-26-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Singapore Institute of Technology (SIT) Punggol Campus*
> 
> Location : Punggol
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-02-26-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## YalnızAdam (Sep 20, 2014)

Thread's name is Projects and Constructions. Not only "Constructions".


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Sengkang Grand Residences and Sengkang Grand Mall
> 
> Location : Sengkang
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is* Part 1 of 2*. 


2022-02-27-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-27-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-27-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-27-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-27-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-27-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-27-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-27-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Sengkang Grand Residences and Sengkang Grand Mall
> 
> Location : Sengkang
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-02-27-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-27-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-27-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-27-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-27-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-27-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-27-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-27-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *The Woodleigh Residences and The Woodleigh Mall
> 
> Project Thread : The Woodleigh Mall/The Woodleigh Residences...
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-03-05-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-05-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-05-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-05-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-05-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-05-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-05-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-05-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *The Woodleigh Residences and The Woodleigh Mall
> 
> Project Thread : The Woodleigh Mall/The Woodleigh Residences...
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-03-05-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-05-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-05-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-05-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-05-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-05-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-05-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-05-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Biopolis (May 22, 2005)

*Demolition - Reconstruction at 80 Anson Road*

The project includes a mixed-use 51-storey tower to replace the former Fuji Xerox Tower.











https://www.edgeprop.sg/property-news/cdl-reports-2hfy2021-earnings-1297-mil-highest-annual-property-sales


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Health City Novena
> 
> Location : ??
> 
> ...


*Integrated Intermediate Care Hub (Health City Novena)*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-03-12-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Health City Novena
> 
> Location : ??
> 
> ...


*Integrated Intermediate Care Hub (Health City Novena)*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-03-12-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Health City Novena
> 
> Location : ??
> 
> ...


*National Skin Centre Extension (Health City Novena)*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-03-12-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Health City Novena
> 
> Location : ??
> 
> ...


*National Skin Centre Extension (Health City Novena)*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-03-12-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Central Boulevard Towers
> 
> Project Thread* : Central Boulevard Towers (Central Boulevard) | 14 &amp...
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2022-03-19-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Central Boulevard Towers
> 
> Project Thread* : Central Boulevard Towers (Central Boulevard) | 14 &amp...
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2022-03-19-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Bernam*
> 
> Location : Bernam Street/Tanjong Pagar
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2022-03-19-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Bernam*
> 
> Location : Bernam Street/Tanjong Pagar
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-03-19-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Canninghill Piers and Canninghill Square (Redevelopment of Liang Court)*
> 
> Location : Clarke Quay
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-03-19-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Canninghill Piers and Canninghill Square (Redevelopment of Liang Court)*
> 
> Location : Clarke Quay
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-03-19-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-19-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Woodlands Health Campus*
> 
> Location : Woodlands
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2.*


2022-03-26-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-26-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-26-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-26-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-26-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-26-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Woodlands Health Campus*
> 
> Location : Woodlands
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2.*


2022-03-26-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-26-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-26-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-26-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-26-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-26-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Holland Village
> 
> Project Thread : One Holland Village (Mixed Development) | U/C | 2023
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-03-27-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Jurong East Integrated Transport Hub
> 
> Location : Jurong
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-03-27-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Jurong East Integrated Transport Hub
> 
> Location : Jurong
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-03-27-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Perennial Business City (Former Big Box)
> 
> Location *: Jurong East
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the building today.


2022-03-27-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Hyundai Mobility Global Innovation Centre
> 
> Location : Jurong Innovation District
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-04-02-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Redevelopment of Shaw Tower
> 
> Location : Beach Road
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

It looks like the construction phase maybe starting soon.


2022-04-10-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Guoco Midtown and Midtown II
> 
> Project Thread* : Guoco Midtown (Former Beach Road Police Station) | 30/32...
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-04-10-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Guoco Midtown and Midtown II
> 
> Project Thread* : Guoco Midtown (Former Beach Road Police Station) | 30/32...
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-04-10-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Pearl Bank*
> 
> Project Thread :One Pearl Bank (Former Pearlbank Apartment) | 2x39...
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-04-10-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*The Parc Residences @ Tengah












































*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Punggol Regional Sports Centre*
> 
> Location : Punggol
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-04-15-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-15-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-15-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-15-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-15-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-15-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Punggol Regional Sports Centre*
> 
> Location : Punggol
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-04-15-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-15-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-15-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-15-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-15-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-15-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Holland Village
> 
> Project Thread : One Holland Village (Mixed Development) | U/C | 2023
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is the *Part 1 of 2*. 


2022-05-14-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Holland Village
> 
> Project Thread : One Holland Village (Mixed Development) | U/C | 2023
> 
> ...


Here is the *Part 2 of 2*. 


2022-05-14-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Jurong East Integrated Transport Hub
> 
> Location : Jurong
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2022-05-14-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Jurong East Integrated Transport Hub
> 
> Location : Jurong
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2022-05-14-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Perennial Business City (Former Big Box)
> 
> Location *: Jurong East
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the building today.


2022-05-14-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-14-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Redevelopment of Shaw Tower
> 
> Location : Beach Road
> 
> ...


News from *Edge Prop* from Thursday on the start of construction for this development. Looks like it has been rescheduled to be completed to *2025.*

You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *Construction of new Shaw Tower starts, slated for completion in 2025
> By Atiqah Mokhtar
> EdgeProp Singapore
> May 12, 2022 3:13 PM SGT
> ...


source: https://www.edgeprop.sg/property-news/construction-new-shaw-tower-starts-slated-completion-2025


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Hyundai Mobility Global Innovation Centre
> 
> Location : Jurong Innovation District
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2022-05-21-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-21-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-21-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-21-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-21-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-21-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Hyundai Mobility Global Innovation Centre
> 
> Location : Jurong Innovation District
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-05-21-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-21-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-21-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-21-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-21-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-21-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Redevelopment of Shaw Tower
> 
> Location : Beach Road
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-05-22-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Guoco Midtown and Midtown II
> 
> Project Thread* : Guoco Midtown (Former Beach Road Police Station) | 30/32...
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-05-22-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Guoco Midtown and Midtown II
> 
> Project Thread* : Guoco Midtown (Former Beach Road Police Station) | 30/32...
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-05-22-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr

2022-05-22-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Pearl Bank*
> 
> Project Thread :One Pearl Bank (Former Pearlbank Apartment) | 2x39...
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-05-22-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-22-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Construction starts on Shaw Tower revamp in Singapore.









Construction starts on Shaw Tower revamp in Singapore - Global Construction Review


Construction has commenced on the new Shaw Tower in Singapore, which will be redeveloped into a 200m-high mixed-use tower. Shaw Towers Realty has appointed Lendlease to manage the redevelopment and…




www.globalconstructionreview.com




*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Sengkang Grand Residences and Sengkang Grand Mall
> 
> Location : Sengkang
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is* Part 1 of 2*.


2022-05-28-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-28-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-28-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-28-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-28-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-28-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-28-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-28-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Sengkang Grand Residences and Sengkang Grand Mall
> 
> Location : Sengkang
> 
> ...


Here is* Part 2 of 2*.


2022-05-28-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-28-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-28-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-28-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-28-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-28-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-28-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-28-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *The Woodleigh Residences and The Woodleigh Mall
> 
> Project Thread : The Woodleigh Mall/The Woodleigh Residences...
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 3*.


2022-05-29-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-29-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-29-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-29-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-29-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-29-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-29-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *The Woodleigh Residences and The Woodleigh Mall
> 
> Project Thread : The Woodleigh Mall/The Woodleigh Residences...
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 3*.


2022-05-29-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-29-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-29-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-29-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-29-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-29-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-29-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *The Woodleigh Residences and The Woodleigh Mall
> 
> Project Thread : The Woodleigh Mall/The Woodleigh Residences...
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 3 of 3*.


2022-05-29-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-29-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-29-17 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-29-18 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-29-19 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-29-20 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-29-21 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Punggol Regional Sports Centre*
> 
> Location : Punggol
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-06-04-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Punggol Regional Sports Centre*
> 
> Location : Punggol
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-06-04-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Singapore Institute of Technology (SIT) Punggol Campus*
> 
> Location : Punggol
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-06-04-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Singapore Institute of Technology (SIT) Punggol Campus*
> 
> Location : Punggol
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-06-04-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Health City Novena
> 
> Location : ??
> 
> ...


*Integrated Intermediate Care Hub (Health City Novena)*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-06-11-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Health City Novena
> 
> Location : ??
> 
> ...


*Integrated Intermediate Care Hub (Health City Novena)*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-06-11-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Health City Novena
> 
> Location : ??
> 
> ...


*National Skin Centre Extension (Health City Novena)*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-06-11-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Health City Novena
> 
> Location : ??
> 
> ...


*National Skin Centre Extension (Health City Novena)*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-06-11-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Canninghill Piers and Canninghill Square (Redevelopment of Liang Court)*
> 
> Location : Clarke Quay
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-06-11-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Canninghill Piers and Canninghill Square (Redevelopment of Liang Court)*
> 
> Location : Clarke Quay
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-06-11-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Marina Bay Sands Expansion
> 
> View attachment 2778460
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-06-12-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Marina Bay Sands Expansion
> 
> View attachment 2778460
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-06-12-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Central Boulevard Towers
> 
> Project Thread* : Central Boulevard Towers (Central Boulevard) | 14 &amp...
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-06-12-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Central Boulevard Towers
> 
> Project Thread* : Central Boulevard Towers (Central Boulevard) | 14 &amp...
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-06-12-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Bernam*
> 
> Location : Bernam Street/Tanjong Pagar
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-06-12-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Bernam*
> 
> Location : Bernam Street/Tanjong Pagar
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-06-12-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-12-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Woodlands Health Campus*
> 
> Location : Woodlands
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2.*


2022-06-19-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Woodlands Health Campus*
> 
> Location : Woodlands
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2.*


2022-06-19-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Holland Village
> 
> Project Thread : One Holland Village (Mixed Development) | U/C | 2023
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is the *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-07-05-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Holland Village
> 
> Project Thread : One Holland Village (Mixed Development) | U/C | 2023
> 
> ...


Here is the *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-07-05-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Jurong East Integrated Transport Hub
> 
> Location : Jurong
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-07-05-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Perennial Business City (Former Big Box)
> 
> Location *: Jurong East
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the building today.


2022-07-05-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Guoco Midtown and Midtown II
> 
> Project Thread* : Guoco Midtown (Former Beach Road Police Station) | 30/32...
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 3*. 


2022-08-20-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-20-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-20-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-20-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-20-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-20-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-20-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-20-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Guoco Midtown and Midtown II
> 
> Project Thread* : Guoco Midtown (Former Beach Road Police Station) | 30/32...
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 3 of 3*. 


2022-08-20-17 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-20-18 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-20-19 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-20-20 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-20-21 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-20-22 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-20-23 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-20-24 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Pearl Bank*
> 
> Project Thread :One Pearl Bank (Former Pearlbank Apartment) | 2x39...
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-08-20-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-20-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-20-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-20-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-20-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-20-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr
.

2022-08-20-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-20-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Punggol Regional Sports Centre*
> 
> Location : Punggol
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2022-08-21-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-21-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-21-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-21-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-21-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-21-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Punggol Regional Sports Centre*
> 
> Location : Punggol
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2022-08-21-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-21-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-21-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-21-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-21-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-21-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Singapore Institute of Technology (SIT) Punggol Campus*
> 
> Location : Punggol
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2022-08-21-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-21-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-21-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-21-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-21-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-21-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Singapore Institute of Technology (SIT) Punggol Campus*
> 
> Location : Punggol
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2022-08-21-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-21-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-21-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-21-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-21-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-21-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Sengkang Grand Residences and Sengkang Grand Mall
> 
> Location : Sengkang
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is* Part 1 of 2*.


2022-08-26-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-26-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-26-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-26-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-26-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-26-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-26-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-26-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Sengkang Grand Residences and Sengkang Grand Mall
> 
> Location : Sengkang
> 
> ...


Here is* Part 2 of 2*.


2022-08-26-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-26-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-26-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-26-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-26-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-26-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-26-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-26-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Heatherwick and KPF reveal long-awaited Singapore airport designs.








*










Heatherwick Studio and Kohn Pedersen Fox have revealed the first image of their designs for a new terminal at Changi Airport in Singapore, five years after they won the job.

The practices’ joint bid for Terminal 5 (T5) won a contest in 2018, following the announcement of the scheme in 2013.
However, work on the project, which is being undertaken by the Civil Aviation Authority of Singapore, the country’s Ministry of Transport and Changi Airport Group, was paused in 2020 for two years because of the Covid-19 pandemic. 









Heatherwick and KPF reveal long-awaited Singapore airport designs


Heatherwick Studio and Kohn Pedersen Fox have revealed the first image of their designs for a new terminal at Changi Airport in Singapore, five years after they won the job




www.architectsjournal.co.uk


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *The Woodleigh Residences and The Woodleigh Mall
> 
> Project Thread : The Woodleigh Mall/The Woodleigh Residences...
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-08-27-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-27-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-27-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-27-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-27-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-27-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-27-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-27-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *The Woodleigh Residences and The Woodleigh Mall
> 
> Project Thread : The Woodleigh Mall/The Woodleigh Residences...
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-08-27-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-27-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-27-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-27-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-27-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-27-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-27-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-08-27-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Singapore State Courts / Serie Architects + Multiply Architects.*


Architects: Multiply Architects, Serie Architects
Area : 113000 m²
Year : 2019
Photographs :Finbarr Fallon, Khoo Guo Jie


























º

















































































Singapore State Courts / Serie Architects + Multiply Architects


Completed in 2019 in Singapore, Singapore. Images by Khoo Guo Jie, Finbarr Fallon. Courtroom complexes are typically designed in a conservative manner partly due to complex circulation requirements to keep the judges,...




www.archdaily.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*18 Robinson / KPF.*


Architects: KPF
Area : 24000 m²
Year : 2018
Photographs :Tim Griffith


























































































18 Robinson / KPF


Completed in 2018 in Singapore. Images by Tim Griffith. The design of 18 Robinson synthesizes the unique conditions that define the urban, environmental and cultural context of contemporary Singapore,...




www.archdaily.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*DUO Twin Towers / Büro Ole Scheeren.*


Architects: Büro Ole Scheeren
Year : 2018
Photographs :Iwan Baan






















































DUO Twin Towers / Büro Ole Scheeren


Completed in 2018 in Singapore. Images by Iwan Baan. Designed by Ole Scheeren, the DUO twin towers are an act of urban reconciliation. Conceived to knit together a previously disparate part of the city,...




www.archdaily.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*ASIA’S FIRST SKI, SURF AND SKATE CENTRE COMING TO SINGAPORE.*

*A new complex that includes skiing conveyor machines is to be built at Orchard Road in Singapore.*

Known as Trifecta by The Ride Side and billed as “Asia’s first snow, surf and skate attraction” the complex is due to open in 2023.













































Asia’s First Ski, Surf and Skate Centre Coming To Singapore


A new complex that includes skiing conveyor machines is to be built at Orchard Road in Singapore. Known as Trifecta by The Ride Side and billed as “Asia’s first snow, surf and skate attractio…




dryslopenews.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*SingPost Centre Mall Redevelopment - 2017.








*













































SingPost Centre Mall Redevelopment - Construction Plus Asia


SingPost Centre’s design brief called for a mixed-use development located within the upcoming Paya Lebar commercial hub with newly planned […]




www.constructionplusasia.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*New Tourism Development in Jurong Lake District.*

A new integrated Tourism Development will be developed in Jurong Lake District, Singapore’s largest business district outside of the central area. Jurong Lake District will be a place to grow and create new business, living and leisure environments within a unique lake setting where the vibrancy and attractions of the Central Business District are intertwined with greenery and water. It is also envisioned as a new tourism precinct for Singapore.

The Tourism Development with a compelling mix of offerings consisting of attraction(s), a hotel, retail, food & beverage outlets (“F&B”), entertainment offerings, and spaces for business and lifestyle events, complemented by strong programming to engage visitors year-round. Located adjacent to the new Science Centre and Singapore’s latest national garden, Jurong Lake Gardens, this iconic development will strengthen Singapore’s tourism experiences and offerings to enhance the destination attractiveness for the post-pandemic world.















__





New Tourism Development in Jurong Lake District | STB







www.stb.gov.sg


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Health City Novena
> 
> Location : ??
> 
> ...


*Integrated Intermediate Care Hub (Health City Novena)*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. It looks like it could be completed by a month or two.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2022-09-03-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Health City Novena
> 
> Location : ??
> 
> ...


*Integrated Intermediate Care Hub (Health City Novena)*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2022-09-03-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Health City Novena
> 
> Location : ??
> 
> ...


*National Skin Centre Extension (Health City Novena)*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. It looks like it could be completed by the end of the year.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2022-09-03-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Health City Novena
> 
> Location : ??
> 
> ...


*National Skin Centre Extension (Health City Novena)*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2022-09-03-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Canninghill Piers and Canninghill Square (Redevelopment of Liang Court)*
> 
> Location : Clarke Quay
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-09-03-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Canninghill Piers and Canninghill Square (Redevelopment of Liang Court)*
> 
> Location : Clarke Quay
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2022-09-03-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-03-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Marina Bay Sands Expansion
> 
> View attachment 2778460
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today. Nothing much yet.


2022-09-04-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-04-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-04-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-04-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-04-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-04-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Central Boulevard Towers
> 
> Project Thread* : Central Boulevard Towers (Central Boulevard) | 14 &amp...
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-09-04-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-04-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-04-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-04-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-04-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-04-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Central Boulevard Towers
> 
> Project Thread* : Central Boulevard Towers (Central Boulevard) | 14 &amp...
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-09-04-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-04-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-04-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-04-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-04-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-04-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Bernam*
> 
> Location : Bernam Street/Tanjong Pagar
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-09-04-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-04-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-04-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-04-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-04-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-04-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Bernam*
> 
> Location : Bernam Street/Tanjong Pagar
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-09-04-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-04-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-04-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-04-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-04-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-04-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Woodlands Health Campus*
> 
> Location : Woodlands
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2.*


2022-09-11-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Woodlands Health Campus*
> 
> Location : Woodlands
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2.*


2022-09-11-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Holland Village
> 
> Project Thread : One Holland Village (Mixed Development) | U/C | 2023
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is the *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-09-17-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Holland Village
> 
> Project Thread : One Holland Village (Mixed Development) | U/C | 2023
> 
> ...


Here is the *Part 2 of 2*. 


2022-09-17-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Jurong East Integrated Transport Hub
> 
> Location : Jurong
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-09-17-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Perennial Business City (Former Big Box)
> 
> Location *: Jurong East
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the building today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-09-17-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Perennial Business City (Former Big Box)
> 
> Location *: Jurong East
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-09-17-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Hyundai Mobility Global Innovation Centre
> 
> Location : Jurong Innovation District
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2022-09-24-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Hyundai Mobility Global Innovation Centre
> 
> Location : Jurong Innovation District
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2022-09-24-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Redevelopment of Shaw Tower
> 
> Location : Beach Road
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-09-25-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Guoco Midtown and Midtown II
> 
> Project Thread* : Guoco Midtown (Former Beach Road Police Station) | 30/32...
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 3*.


2022-09-25-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Guoco Midtown and Midtown II
> 
> Project Thread* : Guoco Midtown (Former Beach Road Police Station) | 30/32...
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 3*.


2022-09-25-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Guoco Midtown and Midtown II
> 
> Project Thread* : Guoco Midtown (Former Beach Road Police Station) | 30/32...
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 3 of 3*.


2022-09-25-17 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-18 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-19 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-20 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-21 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-22 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-23 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-24 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Pearl Bank*
> 
> Project Thread :One Pearl Bank (Former Pearlbank Apartment) | 2x39...
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-09-25-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-25-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Redevelopment of Comcentre*

On 23 February 2022, Singtel announced an over S$2 billion plan to redevelop Comcentre from 2024 into a pair of 20-storey buildings with a floor area of approximately 110,000 square metres. 

The new Comcentre will also be equipped with hybrid working spaces for other tenants. It will be completed by 2028, with Singtel working in other offices in the meantime.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Elementum (Biopolis Phase 6)*

On 27 November 2019, Senior Minister of State for Trade and Industry Koh Poh Koon announced that Biopolis Phase 6 will be built by mid-2022 to meet demand from biotechnology start-ups as part of initiatives to better support them. The site was subsequently awarded by JTC Corporation to Ho Bee on 16 March 2020, which will design the 12-storey building, named Elementum, with elements of nature, technology and wellness incorporated.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*CQ @ Clarke Quay*

Announced by CapitaLand on 26 July 2022, the existing Clarke Quay area will be rejuvenated to turn it into a full-day destination. Apart from its current nightlife offerings, the revamped area will offer day trade and retail offerings such as a FairPrice Finest outlet with in-store dining, a brewery, and a pottery-themed cafe. Existing anchor tenants, Zouk Group and 1-Group, will also expand their current offerings to attract the daytime crowd to the area.

Aside from the restoration of the area's conservation warehouses, heritage panels, manhole covers, and bronze plate tiles will also be dotted around the area to highlight Clarke Quay's history. Read Bridge will also be upgraded with new lookout points

The rejuvenation will be carried out in phases and expected to be fully completed in the third quarter of 2023.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Revamp of *SCAPE*

Announced on 27 July 2022, *SCAPE at Orchard Road will be undergoing a revamp to attract youths of all ages where it will be reconfigured to house three key zones for further collaborations between young entrepreneurs, creatives, and content creators. Aside from infrastructure changes to make the building more accessible, a new tenant mix will also be introduced as part of the revamp.

The revamp is expected to begin in early 2023 and completed in early 2024.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Atlassia Condo*

*Atlassia Condo is *a rare and exclusive 31-units Freehold Mixed Development located along 30 Joo Chiat Place (District 15) with 8 Conservative Shophouses on the ground floor.

Atlassia is a project comprising of original art-deco conservation shophouses from the 1930s, situated within a predominantly low-rise landed area in the old world charm of Joo Chiat Estate, Singapore’s first Heritage Town. Within the conservation area, it is surrounded by numerous conserved shophouses.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Designed by BIG-Bjarke Ingels Group and CRA-Carlo Ratti Associati, CapitaSpring Tower Opens in Singapore.






























































*































































Designed by BIG-Bjarke Ingels Group and CRA-Carlo Ratti Associati, CapitaSpring Tower Opens in Singapore


Designed by BIG-Bjarke Ingels Group and CRA-Carlo Ratti Associati, CapitaSpring is Singapore’s latest addition to its skyline.




www.archdaily.com


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Punggol Regional Sports Centre*
> 
> Location : Punggol
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-10-01-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-01-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-01-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-01-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-01-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-01-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Punggol Regional Sports Centre*
> 
> Location : Punggol
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-10-01-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-01-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-01-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-01-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-01-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-01-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Singapore Institute of Technology (SIT) Punggol Campus*
> 
> Location : Punggol
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-10-01-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-01-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-01-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-01-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-01-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-01-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-01-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Singapore Institute of Technology (SIT) Punggol Campus*
> 
> Location : Punggol
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-10-01-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-01-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-01-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-01-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-01-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-01-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-01-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Sengkang Grand Residences and Sengkang Grand Mall
> 
> Location : Sengkang
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is* Part 1 of 2*.


2022-10-02-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-02-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-02-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-02-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-02-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-02-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-02-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-02-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Sengkang Grand Residences and Sengkang Grand Mall
> 
> Location : Sengkang
> 
> ...


Here is* Part 2 of 2*.


2022-10-02-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-02-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-02-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-02-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-02-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-02-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-02-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-02-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Dover Forest*

Announced by the Housing and Development Board (HDB) on 30 July 2021, the revised development plan for the 33-hectare Dover Forest, located in Queenstown, will see the approximately 11-hectare eastern half of the forest be developed for public housing while the western half of the forest will be temporarily preserved due to its rich biodiversity.

The eastern half of the forest will feature five hectares of greenery, including a park with a natural stream. Also, housing blocks will be designed to take into consideration the existing Ulu Pandan canal, which will be upgraded. For example, blocks nearer to the canal will be lower than the rest of the development to achieve a tiered effect and maximise views of the canal. A commercial development housing amenities will be built near Dover MRT station to provide a link between the station and the developed area

Plans for the western half of the forest will be reviewed in 2030 when further development is required. However, a portion of it will be safeguarded as a nature park.

The first Build-to-Order (BTO) housing project is set to be launched in the second half of 2022.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Proposed Suspended LED Sky Screen*

Announced on 29 June 2022 by The Place Holdings, Singapore is set to be home to Southeast Asia's largest suspended LED interactive sky screen when completed. Designed after the Shimao Tianjie Sky Screen in Beijing, the 200-metre screen is expected to be constructed within one and a half years at an undisclosed location and is capable of broadcasting live events such as concerts.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *The Woodleigh Residences and The Woodleigh Mall
> 
> Project Thread : The Woodleigh Mall/The Woodleigh Residences...
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-10-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-09-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-09-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-09-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-09-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *The Woodleigh Residences and The Woodleigh Mall
> 
> Project Thread : The Woodleigh Mall/The Woodleigh Residences...
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-10-09-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-09-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-09-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-09-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-09-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-09-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-09-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-09-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Biopolis (May 22, 2005)

A view point on the ever changing skyline:


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Health City Novena
> 
> Location : ??
> 
> ...


*Integrated Intermediate Care Hub (Health City Novena)*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. It looks like it is almost done.


2022-10-15-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-15-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-15-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-15-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-15-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-15-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-15-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-15-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Health City Novena
> 
> Location : ??
> 
> ...


*National Skin Centre Extension (Health City Novena)*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. It looks like it could be completed by the end of the year.


2022-10-15-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-15-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-15-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-15-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-15-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-15-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-15-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-15-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Canninghill Piers and Canninghill Square (Redevelopment of Liang Court)*
> 
> Location : Clarke Quay
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-10-15-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-15-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-15-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-15-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-15-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-15-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Canninghill Piers and Canninghill Square (Redevelopment of Liang Court)*
> 
> Location : Clarke Quay
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-10-15-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-15-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-15-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-15-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-15-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-15-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Marina Bay Sands Expansion
> 
> View attachment 2778460
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today. Nothing much yet.


2022-10-16-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


\2022-10-16-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Central Boulevard Towers
> 
> Project Thread* : Central Boulevard Towers (Central Boulevard) | 14 &amp...
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-10-16-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Central Boulevard Towers
> 
> Project Thread* : Central Boulevard Towers (Central Boulevard) | 14 &amp...
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-10-16-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. Demolition is still ongoing. I also took pictures of the showflat, which is currently under construction.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2022-10-16-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2022-10-16-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Bernam*
> 
> Location : Bernam Street/Tanjong Pagar
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-10-16-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Bernam*
> 
> Location : Bernam Street/Tanjong Pagar
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-10-16-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-16-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Woodlands Health Campus*
> 
> Location : Woodlands
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2.*


2022-10-23-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-23-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-23-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-23-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-23-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-23-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Woodlands Health Campus*
> 
> Location : Woodlands
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2.*


2022-10-23-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-23-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-23-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-23-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-23-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-23-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Holland Village
> 
> Project Thread : One Holland Village (Mixed Development) | U/C | 2023
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is the *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-10-24-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Holland Village
> 
> Project Thread : One Holland Village (Mixed Development) | U/C | 2023
> 
> ...


Here is the *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-10-24-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Elementum (Biopolis Phase 6)*
> 
> On 27 November 2019, Senior Minister of State for Trade and Industry Koh Poh Koon announced that Biopolis Phase 6 will be built by mid-2022 to meet demand from biotechnology start-ups as part of initiatives to better support them. The site was subsequently awarded by JTC Corporation to Ho Bee on 16 March 2020, which will design the 12-storey building, named Elementum, with elements of nature, technology and wellness incorporated.
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is the *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-10-24-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Elementum (Biopolis Phase 6)*
> 
> On 27 November 2019, Senior Minister of State for Trade and Industry Koh Poh Koon announced that Biopolis Phase 6 will be built by mid-2022 to meet demand from biotechnology start-ups as part of initiatives to better support them. The site was subsequently awarded by JTC Corporation to Ho Bee on 16 March 2020, which will design the 12-storey building, named Elementum, with elements of nature, technology and wellness incorporated.
> 
> ...


Here is the *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-10-24-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Jurong East Integrated Transport Hub
> 
> Location : Jurong
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-10-24-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Perennial Business City (Former Big Box)
> 
> Location *: Jurong East
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the building today. 


2022-10-24-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-10-24-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*List of Transport Projects Across Singapore.*

There are currently more than 10 transport-focused projects in Singapore.

New lines, New terminals and much more, today we are going to recap them.

--

*Thomson-East Coast Line (TEL)*

The sixth Mass Rapid Transit and the fourth fully automatic and driverless system line in Singapore that is 43 km (27 mi) long. The whole line will be completely underground. The line opened with the first phase on 31 January 2020, and the second phase on 28 August 2021. The subsequent three stages will open from 2022 to 2025.










See Updates Here : MRT Thomson-East Coast Line (TEL) | U/C | 2020-2025

-----

*North–South Corridor (NSC)*

The 21.5 km (13.4 mi) North–South Corridor will stretch from Woodlands and Sembawang to the western end of the East Coast Parkway, relieving traffic on the congested Central Expressway. It will be the 11th of Singapore's expressways. Construction commenced in 2017, and is slated for completion around 2026. The Land Transport Authority announced that the NSC will be transformed to Singapore's first integrated transport corridor featuring continuous bus lanes and cycling trunk routes, throughout the length of the route. 














































See Updates Here : North-South Corridor | U/C | 2026

---

*Changi Northern and Southern Corridor*

A two-part infrastructure project near Changi Airport designed to complement the upcoming Cross Island MRT line and future Changi Airport Terminal 5, the Changi Northern and Southern Corridor includes the widening of existing roads, building of new roads, a new viaduct, and erecting new cycling paths. 

The Changi Northern Corridor consists of a new viaduct being built along Loyang Avenue, between Tampines Expressway (TPE) and Loyang Way. It will be lined with noise barriers to reduce noise impact on nearby residential homes. Loyang Avenue will also have new bus lanes as well as cycling paths along the surrounding roads connected to the existing Park Connector Network (PCN). Most of the work will be completed by 2026, with the remainder by 2029, in conjunction with the Cross Island MRT line stations in the surrounding area

The Changi Southern Corridor consists of new roads that will connect Changi Airport Terminal 5 to the East Coast Parkway (ECP) and a widened and realigned Tanah Merah Coast Road. Existing roads such as the Pan Island Expressway (PIE) will also be widened, while two flyovers will be reconfigured. New cycling paths will also be added. Works in the Southern Corridor are estimated to be completed by end-2026. 










-----


*Changi Airport Terminal 5*

Terminal 5 is set to be ready by end 2030s. It is expected to handle 150 million passenger movements per year, up from the current 82 million. The airport terminal structure is projected to be larger than all the previous terminals combined. It will be built on reclaimed land to the east of the present terminals. As of 2020, work has been stopped for 2 years due to the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic.



















See Updates Here : CHANGI AIRPORT / Terminal 5, Runway 3

---

*Jurong Region Line (JRL)*

Previously proposed as an LRT line, the Jurong Region Line was re-proposed into a fully elevated MRT line 24 km long with 24 stations. It will be the seventh line to be built with completion in 3 stages from 2026 to 2028. It will serve West Coast, Tengah and Choa Chu Kang, besides just Jurong when originally announced in 2001.

A study on the possible 7 km West Coast extension from Pandan Reservoir MRT station to Haw Par Villa MRT station on the Circle line is currently being conducted. The extension will be completed by 2030 if found feasible.




























See Updates Here : MRT Jurong Region Line

---

*Cross Island Line (CRL)*

A 50 km (31 mi) line spanning across Singapore. The first phase of the Cross Island MRT line will be completed by 2030, spanning 29 km (18 miles) from Changi, Loyang, Pasir Ris, Defu, Hougang, Ang Mo Kio and Bishan with 12 stations.

A 7.3 km (4.5 miles) extension to Punggol will be completed by 2031, consisting of four stations: Punggol, Riviera, Elias, and Pasir Ris.










See Updates Here : MRT Cross Island Line

--

*Johor Bahru-Singapore Rapid Transit System (RTS)*

The Johor Bahru-Singapore Rapid Transit System (RTS) is an upcoming 4 km cross-border light-rail link between Bukit Changar in Johor Bahru ( Malaysia ) and Woodlands North MRT station in Singapore. It will transport approximately 10,000 passengers per hour each way to ease traffic on the already-congested Causeway. Facilities for customs, immigration and quarantine (CIQ) will be co-located, where passengers will only be required to undergo border clearance once, during departure.

Construction of the RTS Link Woodlands North station has begun on 22 January 2021. The station, to be constructed underground, will feature an underground link to the CIQ building and connected via an underground concourse to the existing Woodlands North MRT station on the Thomson-East Coast MRT line.

The entire system is expected to begin operations in end-2026, replacing the current KTM shuttle train between the countries.





































See Updates Here : JB-Singapore Rapid Transit System | U/C | End 2026

----

*East Coast Integrated Depot*

To be the first in the world to integrate three train depots and a bus depot within a single site when completed, the upcoming S$3.2 billion East Coast Integrated Depot will occupy approximately 36 hectares of land. In total, the depot will have a storage capacity of 220 trains and 760 buses. The building will be using a stacked approach, stacking three independently operated train depots above one another. 

The Downtown line depot will be located underground, followed by the Thomson-East Coast line depot on ground level and the East West line depot on the level above it. On the other hand, the adjacent three-storey bus depot will house workshops on the first level with the remaining two levels being parking bays. 

The depot is scheduled to be completed by 2024.



















---


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Canninghill Piers and Canninghill Square (Redevelopment of Liang Court)*
> 
> Location : Clarke Quay
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-11-26-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-26-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-26-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-26-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-26-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-26-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Canninghill Piers and Canninghill Square (Redevelopment of Liang Court)*
> 
> Location : Clarke Quay
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-11-26-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-26-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-26-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-26-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-26-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-26-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Marina Bay Sands Expansion
> 
> View attachment 2778460
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today. Nothing much but a few items are seen being delivered to the site.


2022-11-27-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Central Boulevard Towers
> 
> Project Thread* : Central Boulevard Towers (Central Boulevard) | 14 &amp...
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is* Part 1 of 2.*


2022-11-27-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Central Boulevard Towers
> 
> Project Thread* : Central Boulevard Towers (Central Boulevard) | 14 &amp...
> 
> ...


Here is* Part 2 of 2.*


2022-11-27-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Bernam*
> 
> Location : Bernam Street/Tanjong Pagar
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-11-27-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Bernam*
> 
> Location : Bernam Street/Tanjong Pagar
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-11-27-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Woodlands Health Campus*
> 
> Location : Woodlands
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2.*


2022-12-04-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Woodlands Health Campus*
> 
> Location : Woodlands
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2.*


2022-12-04-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Zaha Hadid Architects unveiled Singapore’s new Science Centre design.*

Singapore’s Science Centre Board has unveiled the design of the *New Science Centre* by *Zaha Hadid Architects* (ZHA) which will provide unique facilities and programmes as a destination for all Singaporeans to access science, technology, engineering and mathematics (STEM) education and experiences.

The new Science Centre will continue the institution's mission since its founding in 1977 to spark curiosity and innovation in generations of young school children and plans to leverage the new location and facilities to expand its outreach enabling Singaporeans of all ages to encounter and appreciate the importance of science and technology in their lives. 








































































Zaha Hadid Architects unveiled Singapore’s new Science Centre design


Singapore’s Science Centre Board has unveiled the design of the New Science Centre by Zaha Hadid Architects (ZHA) which will provide...




www.archilovers.com


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Holland Village
> 
> Project Thread : One Holland Village (Mixed Development) | U/C | 2023
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is the *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-12-10-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Holland Village
> 
> Project Thread : One Holland Village (Mixed Development) | U/C | 2023
> 
> ...


Here is the *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-12-10-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Elementum (Biopolis Phase 6)*
> 
> On 27 November 2019, Senior Minister of State for Trade and Industry Koh Poh Koon announced that Biopolis Phase 6 will be built by mid-2022 to meet demand from biotechnology start-ups as part of initiatives to better support them. The site was subsequently awarded by JTC Corporation to Ho Bee on 16 March 2020, which will design the 12-storey building, named Elementum, with elements of nature, technology and wellness incorporated.
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is the *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-12-10-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Elementum (Biopolis Phase 6)*
> 
> On 27 November 2019, Senior Minister of State for Trade and Industry Koh Poh Koon announced that Biopolis Phase 6 will be built by mid-2022 to meet demand from biotechnology start-ups as part of initiatives to better support them. The site was subsequently awarded by JTC Corporation to Ho Bee on 16 March 2020, which will design the 12-storey building, named Elementum, with elements of nature, technology and wellness incorporated.
> 
> ...


Here is the *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-12-10-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Jurong East Integrated Transport Hub
> 
> Location : Jurong
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is the *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-12-10-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Jurong East Integrated Transport Hub
> 
> Location : Jurong
> 
> ...


Here is the *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-12-10-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Perennial Business City (Former Big Box)
> 
> Location *: Jurong East
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is the *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-12-10-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Perennial Business City (Former Big Box)
> 
> Location *: Jurong East
> 
> ...


Here is the *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-12-10-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Hyundai Mobility Global Innovation Centre
> 
> Location : Jurong Innovation District
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-12-17-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-17-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-17-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-17-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-17-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-17-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-17-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Hyundai Mobility Global Innovation Centre
> 
> Location : Jurong Innovation District
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-12-17-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-17-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-17-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-17-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-17-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-17-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-17-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Marina Bay Sands Expansion
> 
> View attachment 2778460
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today. A few more items are seen being delivered to the site. 


2023-01-01-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Central Boulevard Towers
> 
> Project Thread* : Central Boulevard Towers (Central Boulevard) | 14 &amp...
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is* Part 1 of 2.*


2023-01-01-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Central Boulevard Towers
> 
> Project Thread* : Central Boulevard Towers (Central Boulevard) | 14 &amp...
> 
> ...


Here is* Part 2 of 2.*


2023-01-01-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Bernam*
> 
> Location : Bernam Street/Tanjong Pagar
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2023-01-01-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *One Bernam*
> 
> Location : Bernam Street/Tanjong Pagar
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2023-01-01-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Woodlands Health Campus*
> 
> Location : Woodlands
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2.*


2023-01-08-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Woodlands Health Campus*
> 
> Location : Woodlands
> 
> ...


Here is *Part 2 of 2.*


2023-01-08-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------

